# So frustrated!



## JulesMichy (Feb 15, 2008)

I've complained about my mother before. How she doesn't listen, refuses to get Baxter on anything resembling a routine diet, etc. When Baxter won't eat his dinner, she gives him dehydrated chicken jerky strips instead. Which he loves, so of course he holds out for them and goes off other food entirely.

I've been warning her for weeks now that Baxter's refusal to eat liver would have drastic consequences if she didn't start supplementing with a multivitamin. She blew me off, as usual. So I spent $25 and ordered one for her: http://www.vitamin-resource.com/catalog/detail.cfm?Item_No=6786&SourceTable=2

I called her to let her know it had arrived and I'd be getting it to her soon. Well, she's already started him on one! Vitakraft's Chocomilk drops! The following exchange took place:

Me: "Mom! Those things are _pure sugar_!"
Her: "Well, they've got vitamin A. That's what you were worried about, right?"
Me: "Yes, but I already ordered you a supplement that's much better for him. Those are terrible for him."
Her: "Oh well, he likes them. He's had five today."
Me: "Are you _trying_ to make another diabetic dog?"

You can understand my frustration.

Well yesterday she called and told me that Baxter's tongue is a bright, vivid red and he's refusing to eat. I spent an hour or so online and found the cause. He's suffering from vitamin B2 deficiency, from a lack of organ meat in his diet, and his mucus membranes are inflamed and sore.

I've told my dad to start him on the multivitamin I bought right away, and to hand-feed him beef heart if he has to. And over the next few days to feed him eggs and low fat cottage cheese at least once a day. She's at work right now, so I haven't spoken to her yet. Does anyone have any suggestions to add to this?

I'm stressed beyond reason at this point. I spend more time worrying about a dog that isn't even mine, that is sixty miles away, than I should have to. I try to help, I give advice, and she throws it back in my face and does whatever the **** she wants. Her dog is actually _suffering_ because she refuses to listen. I don't even know what to do at this point.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd get the dog to a vet for blood work and see just how bad the deficency is. Could warrent a B2 shot.


----------



## JulesMichy (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.I'd get the dog to a vet for blood work and see just how bad the deficency is. Could warrent a B2 shot.


Y'know, I had the same thought. I used to give B vitamin injections at the clinic I worked at. I'll tell her to make an appointment for tomorrow. Funny how expensive this little kerfluffle is going to end up being, when if she'd just listened to me months ago it could've been avoided.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Has she tried feeding him canned dog food? Merrick makes a line of canned foods that even I would eat. There has to be some brand of balanced prepared diet--canned, kibbled, or ground raw-- that this dog will eat. I think that a home prepared diet requires more effort than your mom is willing to put into it.


----------



## JulesMichy (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Luca_stlI think that a home prepared diet requires more effort than your mom is willing to put into it.


Me too.


----------

